# Lachsangeln Vancouver Island



## Todde87Essen (9. Januar 2006)

Hey Leute ,
ich werde im Sommer 3 Wochen nach Vancouver Island gehen und dort mein Glück versuchen. Vielleicht werde ich ja ein Par schöne Lachse fangen .Wenn ihr schoneinmal dort gewesen seit oder  ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt dann schreibt doch einfach . Würde mich über eure Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse sehr freuen.    |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## troutjournal.de (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lachsangeln Vancouver Island*

Hallo Todde,

ich war schon 2 mal in BC zum Lachs und Steelheadfischen.

Willst du mit der Fliege oder mit dem Blinker fischen?

Wenn du den FlyFisherman liest kannst du in der aktuellen Ausgabe einen Bericht von Ian Forbes über 8 versch. Flüsse auf  Vancouver Island lesen.
Schau mal, vielleicht findest du etwas www.flyfisherman.com

Unter dieser Addy sind die teilweise krassen Bestimmungen nachzulesen:
http://www.env.gov.bc.ca/fw/fish/recreational.html
Du musst dich immer an alle Bestimmungen halten, denn die Fishery hat mehr Macht als die polizei, sie dürfen sogar ohne Durchsuchungsbeschluß dein Haus durchsuchen und wenns Spaß macht dein Auto beschlagnahmen. Und dann kommen meist ganz empfindliche Strafen immer über der Schmergrenze (50.000 CAN$ und mehr) bis hin zu Haftstrafen. Die Bestimmungen können wöchentlich variieren, diese werden dann aber immer übers Radio durchgegeben. An jedem Fluß oder Bach gelten wieder andere Regeln! Also aufpassen!!!

In Kürze werde ich über meinen letzten Aufenthalt in B.C. einen Bericht auf meiner Homepage veröffentlichen.

Tight Lines

Frank


----------



## Matt_CDN (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lachsangeln Vancouver Island*



			
				troutjournal.de schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Todde,
> 
> ich war schon 2 mal in BC zum Lachs und Steelheadfischen.
> 
> ...


 
Das sind natuerlich die hoechststrafen die du hier beschreibst ... solange man nicht krass illegal handelt ists meistens nicht so wild. Es stimmt aber dass die CO's und wer noch so unterwegs ist sehr viele rechte hat... Erst letzthin sahe ich 3 Bewaffnete Fisheries officers mit boot davonbrausen.  Allerdings sind viele wilderer auch nicht gerade zimperlich ...

Es ist allerdings richtig dass alle fahrzeuge die zur begehung einer straftat benutzt werden beschlagnahmt werden koennen ... zb auto, boot usw...

Es macht immer einen grossen unterschied wie man sich den CO's oder wem auch immer gegenueber verhaelt... auf keinen fall auf arroganten Touri machen ... Ist man nett und reumuetig und hat nicht allzu viel falsch gemacht kommt man oft ungeschoren davon.

Fangquoten und lizenzen sollte man aber peinlich genau pruefen sonst setzt es schnell empfindliche strafen.

Ein mir bekannter Fall ist dass ein korb kleiner krebse $4500 gekostet hat. Erlaubt sind 2 grosse.  

Ich finde solche strafen werden zurecht verhaengt da es hier genug leute sind die mit voller absicht alles leerfischen.  Seltsamerweise kommen die meistens aus bestimmten kulturen

matt


----------



## Todde87Essen (11. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lachsangeln Vancouver Island*

Erstmal schönen Dank das ihr was dazu geschrieben habt.
Das ist ja echt ma ganz schön krass mit den Strafen. Ein guter Freund von mir ist jetzt nach Vancouver Island ausgewandert. Echt super krass was man erleben kann. Er wohnt in Victoria,aber ich denke ja mal das er sich da auch ganz gut auskennt was die Bestimmungen angeht. Wir werden mit einem Motorboot auf dem Sooke angeln gehen . Er hält das sehr viel von wie man zurecht auch sehen kann  http://www.blinker.de/default1.php ihr müsst dann auf Leserbildgalerie klicken ,dann auf Meer und auf Seite 17. Es ist das Bild 4363).Der absolute Hammer .Außerdem wollen wir auf Saltspring Island zelten und Haie von Ufer fangen .Bin ich echt ma gespannt wie das wird.  Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Canadian87 (16. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lachsangeln Vancouver Island*

Hey,

ich bin der besagte Freund von Thorsten.
Todde, keine Angst, du wirst schon was ausergewöhnliches fangen. Ich komm grad erst vom angeln zurueck und hab en paar schoene Rockfische, Greenlinge und Krebse gefangen.

Wie etliche Leute schon gesagt haben, man muss sich an die Gesetze halten, aber das ist ja überall so. Keine Angst, ich kenn die Gesetze.

Petri Heil nach Deutschland,

Gruss Canadian


----------



## Todde87Essen (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Lachsangeln Vancouver Island*

Hey sauber endlich haste dich angemeldet .
wirst schon sehen hier kann man viel machen .Ich will jetzt einfach nur los
und die scheiß schule hinter mitr lassen . aber naja geht ja net wei sieht das denn jetzt mit dem auto aus?


----------

